# Scaring the dogs with an inflatable dinosaur costume



## Zuntic (Jan 19, 2017)

Ahsoka was not scared but Wookiee was not having it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Why?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks a little too much like a bite suit for me to try that with my guys.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Why would you do that to a bitch that just had puppies? 

I don't get why people think it is humorous to scare their pets...


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I wouldn't like to see the dogs scared but I don't think they were too worried. I'm sure they could smell their man. Even the female hanging back didn't seem scared, just unsure of how to respond. The male offered a play bow.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

I may be a horrible person, but this was very funny to me. Part where you are sticking the T-Rex mouth over the dog's head.. 

That one of them had whelped recently makes it a little uncool. But is it so bad to take your dogs out of their comfort zone on occasion?


----------



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

I find it comparable to scaring your kids. Not that big of a deal.. take it easy on the guy.


----------



## Azws6 (Sep 16, 2017)

recipie for disaster. Now whenever they would see a t rex walking thwy would assume its you! And offer to play and they will be his snack! ?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

People are crazy. it's a miracle that not more are killed by their dogs every year. The dogs are smarter than their humans.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Looks a little too much like a bite suit for me to try that with my guys.


This just made me snort coffee.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

My dogs have thrived in my sometimes chaotic house. 5 kids all trying to one up each other, the dogs adapt just fine. It's the one with no exposure to random happenings you gotta look out for as you never know how they'll react.


----------

